# Holy Shit! Check this OUT!



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Now that I gained your attention...I would like to present you pictures of my katanas(of McGoog's request) In history, literature, and film, the katana is inarguably the most well-known sword due to the legendary quality of the blade as well as the almost mystical relationship between the katana and its wielder. The katana was used only as a last resort, which is ironic when thinking about how closely the samurai and katana are associated.. The samurai believed the katana was linked to their soul and should only be drawn under the most dire of circumstances. *


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I was gonna take up sword swollowing, but I was told to start off with a katana and I was like "woah, I'm not even going there" the rest was history & now I'm jobless :frustrating:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome! :laughing:

I must acquire at least one.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Whoa...:shocked:
Where do you _get_ these things?!


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

shakalaka said:


> Whoa...:shocked:
> Where do you _get_ these things?!


 *The Typhoon Swell(with the red sheath) came from True Swords.com based on the anime Samurai Champloo *
*The other two come from my occasionally sword/weapons dealer from the flea market. He's an old man that runs ashop with his daughter. Very nice people. I've bought at least four from them. *


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

I always found that hyper classy on the top of a fireplace or to play ninja turtles in the garden. :tongue:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

perfect harmony between weapon and warrior 
extremely cool. do you have other swords?


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

alizée said:


> perfect harmony between weapon and warrior
> extremely cool. do you have other swords?


 *I do have other swords but their mainly katanas. I have thought about getting a medieval sword or another theme sword. However, there's something about the katana. I do like the idea of the soul of the samurai and their detail. I actually need another sword rack because I got three more in my closet:crazy:*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

ChaosRegins said:


> *I do have other swords but their mainly katanas. I have thought about getting a medieval sword or another theme sword. However, there's something about the katana. I do like the idea of the soul of the samurai and their detail. I actually need another sword rack because I got three more in my closet:crazy:*


I saw some show about them being the sword of choice to chop someone in two. Strong enough to withstand the bone and sharp enough to penetrate. 

I got one of these in my living room coz mom likes to collect them; (the one we got has more colors)










omani sword. seriously some of them are works of art. (not that sharp or effective as the katana though)

I so want a sword room xD


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

thats pretty cool....
but id rather a


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

I love Katanas. My dad has one as well. 
Ah man, Chaos. Now you make me wanna post my sword. :dry:
How expensive were yours?


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> I love Katanas. My dad has one as well.
> Ah man, Chaos. Now you make me wanna post my sword. :dry:
> How expensive were yours?


 *Since I get them from the old man he usually prices them from anywhere from $40-$100 or more depending on the sword. I usually get mine full tang for $40. The other good thing is I have a whet stone to sharpen them. I bought the Samurai Champloo Sword Full Tang from True Swords.com for $40.00. *


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Scimitars would also be cool. There was a particular type of sword associated with Damascus, I think, of the 16th century which was legendary for its strength and durability (or something like that). Recently, it was discovered that its properties were due to natural nanotubes in the steel used to forge them.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

Shenandoah said:


> Scimitars would also be cool. There was a particular type of sword associated with Damascus, I think, of the 16th century which was legendary for its strength and durability (or something like that). Recently, it was discovered that its properties were due to natural nanotubes in the steel used to forge them.


 *Only sword I can think of is the claymore. It was popular in the 16 century with the Scottish. It was called the great sword. It was a two-handed broadsword with great power.* *It was a versatile weapon that could deliver great sweeping slashes or powerful thrusts.*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

ChaosRegins said:


> *Only sword I can think of is the claymore. It was popular in the 16 century with the Scottish. It was called the great sword. It was a two-handed broadsword with great power.* *It was a versatile weapon that could deliver great sweeping slashes or powerful thrusts.*


Carbon Nanotubes Hold Key To Extreme Strength and Sharpness of Swords Made From Famed Damascus Steel

Carbon nanotubes: Saladin's secret weapon

Yeah, I was just too lazy to look up the links the other night.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*That is awesome. I always wondered how some of those legends and myths about the swords were started. I especially like the legend of the Muramasa. Thie story of this blade is throughout anime, manga, videogames, and comics. 
There is a legend of a Masamune blade and a Muramasa blade being put into a river strewn with lotus leaves. The leaves swirled around the Masamune blade untouched, but the Muramasa blade cut them.
It has also been told that once drawn, a Muramasa blade has to draw blood before it can be returned to its scabbard, even to the point of forcing its wielder to wound himself or commit suicide.[3] Thus, it is thought of as a demonic cursed blade that creates bloodlust in those who wield it.(Muramasa-Wikipedia) 
*


----------



## alphasnk (Sep 19, 2009)

I wasnt expecting this indeed


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd love to purchase a katana and use it for really mundane things, like making sandwiches or opening the mail.


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

I've got a strange black bladed sword. But it howls- it howls like hell. I feel more like it's slave than its master, sometimes


----------

